# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > مدیریت در شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Administration) >  گیج شدن از شیرپوینت و امکاناتش

## mahdikoochooloo

سلام دوستان
چند وقتی هست که در یک پروژه داشبوردی مشغول به کار هستم که با شیرپوینت کار شده و توش پر است از گزارشات اکسل که از سرویس های اکسل استفاده می شه 
این پروژه با اینکه خیلی بزرگه اما همش شده یه مستر پیج و باقیش گزارش

هر چی هم تو وب می چرخم نمی تونم بفهمم واقعا ته امکانات شیرپوینت چیه؟ کسی تا بحال باهاش یه کار بزرگ کرده؟ تو همین سایت یکی گفته بود پورتال بیمارستانی. پیش خودم گفتم شیرپوینت قراره مگه چه امکانی بده به طرف که بتونه یه پرتال بیمارستانی با فرانت اند و بک اند و ورک فلو و ... بسازه 
راهنمایی بفرمایید لطفا 
واقعا سردرگم شدم. لطفا بگید شیرپوینت قراره چه قدرتی به ما بده.
ممنون
______________________________
http://www.translateYar.ir
http://www.researchYar.ir
http://www.Research-moghimi.ir

----------

